# Can Imodium hurt your liver?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I take half an imodium every day to help control my IBS-D. I recently got a variety of blood tests as part of a health checkup, and my doctor said my ALT level (some sort of liver enzyme) was high. He asked me if I drink alcohol or take any pain medications, and I don't. Now I wonder if maybe my daily imodium might be hurting my liver? Anyone know if that is possible?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not on the list of usual suspects.

http://www.medicinenet.com/liver_blood_tests/page6.htm

They seem to be ones that can be high even in otherwise health people from time to time. Are you overweight? Even that can do it.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for that link.

I am a 6'2" male weighing around 205-210 pounds. So I guess I am technically overweight, but not terribly so.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

I have had the same results twice in my life, PRIOR to ever taking Immodium. Usually a retest show the issue is gone. Something a simple as Tylenol can mess up the results. My liver is fine....


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

There are a million more reasons your ALT enzymes could be high other than half an imodium.


----------



## goodmorning111 (Feb 20, 2014)

I am no an imodium fan. it didn't last long enough. Leaves me not feeling well, too. probably not damaging, but I went to the Diarsoothe stuff. dh uses it for ibs-d, stress sets his off. Had bad cramps. it did take about 4 hours to really work.


----------



## Angharad (Feb 20, 2014)

Re: Immodium. I was interested to read this as I have found that if I take 6 Immodium Instants as soon as an IBS attack starts it can often control it quite quickly. I also find kaolin & morphine helps, though I try to avoid it. I have been afraid that there might be a downside to taking these, so will ask my doctor next time I go.


----------

